# Hobbit quotes



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

There is a quotes thread in the lord of the rings section, so I thought it would be a good idea to post faviorite quotes from the Hobbit.
Mine is from when the dwarves are explaining why they have to go to the lonley mountain and Bilbo thinks the explanation did'nt seem to explain.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 12, 2002)

"Bilbo Baggins of the Shire" By Gandalf, spoken to Bilbo.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 12, 2002)

"Your information is antiquated"


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

"well thief! I smell you and I feel your air. I hear your breath. Come along! Help yourself again, there is plenty and to spare."
Smage the magnificent speaking to Bilbo, the thief/burgler/or as he would put it, Expert Treasure Hunter.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 14, 2002)

"When in doubt, eat."


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 14, 2002)

"Voiceless it cries,
Wingless it flutters,
Toothless it bites,
Mouthless it mutters."


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 15, 2002)

Fili at your service


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

"You are a burgleer, go burgal something!!"


----------



## Turgon (Mar 16, 2002)

'A Burrahobbit?'


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

I tell you, That the gold was only an after though with us. We came over hill and underhill, by wave and win, for REVENGE!!


----------



## baraka (Mar 17, 2002)

Bilbo to Smaug.

How about:


> I beg your pardon, but I had no idea you were still in business.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 18, 2002)

"Dwarves Run!! I'm done for"
Bilbo to Dwarves,  I bet you could not have guessed that!


----------



## baraka (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey, not fair. You are posting quotes, without answering the last one.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 18, 2002)

Do we put who the quote is by in our post or the post above us???


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> I beg your pardon, but I had no idea you were still in business.



Bilbo to Thorin while Thorin sits in his jail cell?

How about:



> Its a fine day with little wind. What could be better than flying?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 19, 2002)

An eagle to Bilbo.



> and now by good management and good luck I have done it.


----------

